# Kerosene refill wicks



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I came across these refill wicks while attempting to organize my parents basement. I don't even know if we have a kerosene heater now since we heat our home via wood stove/oil. 

My question for you folks, Can I use the wicks for oil lamps? I am going to start a collection of oil lamps since there seems to be a bounty of them at my local goodwill. There's always a use for them I think! I took a picture of the refills but the darn internet is giving me a problem. Gotta love satellite internet on a stormy day!

The wicks are fiber graph. According to the package it is constructed of black graphite impregnanted fiberglass and has a high quality cotton bottom. Suggestions?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If the wicks are anything like the wicks that I used to have in a kerosene heater, they are not the same as the ones used in lanterns. The ones I used would put off intense-heat, not intense-light.

You might want to experiment with them to see what happens when you "open-burn" them to see if they put out light when lit.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

What do you mean by open burn? Not use any oil?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Place the wick into a pan of oil and then place the pan into some form of clamping system (vice) and then light the top of the wick. If the flame burns bright-n-clear, it could be used in a lantern. If it just burns hot with very little flame rising above the wick, then it should only be used in a heater.

Of course, you want to do this as safe as possible so that you do not burn your house / garage / etc down.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you for the thorough directions.  I'll try it out when I pick up some oil.


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

Be aware that kerosene was once used in drafty old homes. There are dangerous carbon monoxide levels to deal with set aside soot that collects on everything the smoke come in contact with.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

HELIXX said:


> Be aware that kerosene was once used in drafty old homes. There are dangerous carbon monoxide levels to deal with set aside soot that collects on everything the smoke come in contact with.


Ill keep that in mind. Thanks Helixx. The kerosene wicks in question got swamped in a basement flooding so I won't be using them. Such a waste.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You could probably wash them out and use them once they have dried completely ... I don't see any reason why that wouldn't work.


----------

